# MOTW - Archangel!



## Alison (Jul 31, 2006)

Ask away! Arch did specify no pics though 

I'd like to know more about your family...and if I can skirt the no pic request by asking for some more pics of your niece if you have any new ones


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2006)

No pics!? Hmph!  


Fine then.  I want to know what your teenage years were like.  Were you a wild child?  Were you an A student that never got in trouble?  Were you a jock?  Were you the arty/silent/loner type?  Did you ever give or recieve a swirly?


----------



## Mohain (Jul 31, 2006)

What's your real name 

EDIT: I've got you down as a Jeremy


----------



## spako (Jul 31, 2006)

What's the place you would absolutely want to travel to? what is the most exotic place you've ever been to?


----------



## photo gal (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Archie..................what is the most vivid dream you remember having....and is it a reoccuring dream?


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Ask away! Arch did specify no pics though
> 
> I'd like to know more about your family...and if I can skirt the no pic request by asking for some more pics of your niece if you have any new ones



hey..... thanks alison..... i did specify no pics.... but you can always ask me for one...... and if i can do it i will  

...... and yea i actually got a few snapshots of my niece yesterday..... both my brothers came around..... (one is staying for the week as its nice to have a short break in Devon.... its quite touristy this time of year).... and we had a barbie..... got some funny ones her trying to eat a strawberry!.... i'll post it in a short while.


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> No pics!? Hmph!
> 
> 
> Fine then.  I want to know what your teenage years were like.  Were you a wild child?  Were you an A student that never got in trouble?  Were you a jock?  Were you the arty/silent/loner type?  Did you ever give or recieve a swirly?




I was fairly wild in my teens..... i wasnt a 'jock' i dont think, as you americans say...... but i also wasnt the loner type......
I'd say i was always in a group of people.... i partied alot.... but i also had no time for bully's and always defended the quite kids..... i'd get ripped on a bit for doing this.... like 'why are talking to that looser'..... but i'd just ignor them...
Not to say i also didnt rip on people...... but i'd do it to people who I knew could take it...... or at least _should_ be able to take it :mrgreen: 

However, shortly after my teens..... when i went to art college.... i did end up a bit arty/quite type..... and still am to a degree.... but thats the way i am now.... i dont like going to huge nightclubs and stuff anymore..... 

what the hells a swirly?!


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> What's your real name
> 
> EDIT: I've got you down as a Jeremy



many people have asked me this before..... and today i will tell.....

It's................ Arch 




ps..... its not Jeremy!


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I was fairly wild in my teens..... i wasnt a 'jock' i dont think, as you americans say...... but i also wasnt the loner type......
> I'd say i was always in a group of people.... i partied alot.... but i also had no time for bully's and always defended the quite kids..... i'd get ripped on a bit for doing this.... like 'why are talking to that looser'..... but i'd just ignor them...
> Not to say i also didnt rip on people...... but i'd do it to people who I knew could take it...... or at least _should_ be able to take it :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



A swirly is where someone turns you upside down with your head in the toilette and flushes it.   I remember it happening fairly often to the boys when I was in jr high, and a little bit still in high school.


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

spako said:
			
		

> What's the place you would absolutely want to travel to? what is the most exotic place you've ever been to?




well this is a tough one..... i'v always wanted to go to egypt, since i was a kid..... and see for myself the great pyramids etc..... so thats a high priority...

Other places would include south america and tibet.... anywere with alot of history..... im not the 'sit on the beach' kind  

If it aint history based..... purely aesthetics..... then Canada would be up there.... along with south africa.... and iceland.

As you can see i'v got ambitions ^^  

As for the most exotic place i'v been to..... its not too exciting im affraid.... i'v been to some european countries..... and i'v been to america before.... mainly NY City.... massachusetts..... on some of the native american trails... and quite amusingly Plymouth MA.... i of course am from Plymouth UK!..... so i'v been to the landing spot of columbus...... where he set sail is pretty much on my doorstep..... its called 'the mayflower steps'..... i can add a snapshot of it later.


----------



## terri (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you play any musical instruments? If not, is there one that interests you that you might pick up one day?


----------



## Traci (Jul 31, 2006)

What's you're favorite place that you like to go to be alone to think (besides your home)?
...and do you prefer cake or ice cream?


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Hi Archie..................what is the most vivid dream you remember having....and is it a reoccuring dream?



Hmmmm..... theres 2....both dark im affraid..... best not read this before bed time!....

One was a reoccuring dream when i was young.... only had it a few times.... but was quite nasty..... I was walking through a dense woodland.... it was raining.. there were a few people behind me..... walking with me.... we were trying to get somewhere.....
Next thing i hear loud bangs...... gunshots.... i look down but i have nothing on me but a knife?... or just a stick (i cant quite remeber that bit).... i hold it up to defend myself..... and turn around to see the guy behind me falling down.... then _behind me_ theres a loud bang..... and i'd fall down reaching for my back which hurts intensely....

I'd wake up here....suddenly.... with that falling sensation you get when you dream.... it could mean something.... but then i could have just seen it on a film or something and got it stuck in my head... 

The other one was worse..... but basically about a poltergeist that wont let my mum go.... and throws stuff from the shelves at me.... when i finally get my mum away..... she wont respond to me and her eyes are glazed over.... then the poltergeist attacks me and the only person that can help is my mum...... but she wont do anything about it.....

I dont have nice dreams  ..... but now i rarely dream at all..... i cant remeber having one for years...... probably a good thing :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> A swirly is where someone turns you upside down with your head in the toilette and flushes it.   I remember it happening fairly often to the boys when I was in jr high, and a little bit still in high school.



na, i never got a swirly in school..... although my bro almost gave me one before  .... they did happen alot in our school tho.


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Do you play any musical instruments? If not, is there one that interests you that you might pick up one day?



yep i can play the guitar..... i can sing (a bit)..... and i also like tinkering with ambient sounds.... some with beats, on my comp.....  

If i could, i'd love to play with combining my love for different areas of music.... like what thom yorke has done with his recent album.... ambient, with a pinch of guitar and a dash of electronic beat box...... really get some creative s**t going :mrgreen:  :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

Traci said:
			
		

> What's you're favorite place that you like to go to be alone to think (besides your home)?
> ...and do you prefer cake or ice cream?



I sometimes (use to be more often) go for a run to the through the local wildlife reserve..... i'd get to a point on a hill where you can go off track..... in between the trees and bushes, theres a little clearing..... i can sit there for ages.... watching the buzzard flying above.... and listening to all the other birds and insects..... some days i'd spend the whole afternoon there, when i should be at work, but i work for myself, so i'd think screw it! :mrgreen: 

The other place i love to go and chill is the cemetary  .... but seriously, you wouldnt believe how beautiful my cem is this time of year..... i need to post a pic!


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

oh and i prefer ice cream...... as long as its not made with hazlenut or almond extract!  ...... im a huge fan of 'magnum classics' do you have them over there?!...... i eat at least one a day :mrgreen:


----------



## Traci (Jul 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> oh and i prefer ice cream...... as long as its not made with hazlenut or almond extract!  ......* im a huge fan of 'magnum classics' do you have them over there?!...... i eat at least one a day* :mrgreen:



I've never seen them, but that doesn't mean that there aren't some somewhere here in the US. :er:


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

a few snapshots of my niece from yesterdays barbie for alison......

she tries to eat strawberrys by first of all sucking them!.....







.... and then just crushing the rest with her hand.....


----------



## duncanp (Jul 31, 2006)

did you ever have a wierd obsession... like poking people... a kid in my year does =/


and cute niece btw


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> did you ever have a wierd obsession... like poking people... a kid in my year does =/
> 
> 
> and cute niece btw



i have many wierd obsessions..... but none of which are poking people!... the kid in your year needs to seek medical advice


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2006)

so this is 'The mayflower steps'..... named after 'The mayflower' the boat which columbus used to discover america..... its just down the road from me....wish i took a pic of 'Plymouth rock' now when i was in MA..... then i'd have pics from both ends


----------



## Mohain (Aug 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> many people have asked me this before..... and today i will tell.....
> 
> It's................ Arch
> 
> ps..... its not Jeremy!


 
Boooo! 

OK, my next best guess is Rupert, followed by Barry, Nigel or Keith


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Boooo!
> 
> OK, my next best guess is Rupert, followed by Barry, Nigel or Keith




Nope...... no, no and no :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Aug 1, 2006)

I know it! I know it! 

But I hope you know, Mohain....if you don't guess it, he'll have to take your first born.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 1, 2006)

when travelling, do you prefer to travel alone or with somebody?  if so, who is it?


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 1, 2006)

what's your favourite colour of your pants?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Archy.. Schmokin interview bro. 
  Do you have a favorite image you have taken or created that really means a lot to you, and why.   I think everyone has one photo like that....ya know..the one.


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> when travelling, do you prefer to travel alone or with somebody?  if so, who is it?




hmmm...... i do like to travel alone...... but when i go for a day out somewhere to do some photog, i often go with my ex (cuz she's still good company) or with one of my mates.... then i drag them around everywhere untill i get the shots i want :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> what's your favourite colour of your pants?



I like my white calvin klein's :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Hey Archy.. Schmokin interview bro.
> Do you have a favorite image you have taken or created that really means a lot to you, and why.   I think everyone has one photo like that....ya know..the one.



cheers chiller........ yea i got a few fav images.....

one has to be the photo titled *'wish you were here'* that i took earlier this year..... its one of my favs cuz of the effort it took for me to get to the remote weather station on the edge of the cliff.......


----------



## Mohain (Aug 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Nope...... no, no and no :mrgreen:


 
Archibald?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> cheers chiller........ yea i got a few fav images.....
> 
> one has to be the photo titled *'wish you were here'* that i took earlier this year..... its one of my favs cuz of the effort it took for me to get to the remote weather station on the edge of the cliff.......



Brilliant shot man.  I can see why it is one of your faves.  :thumbup: :thumbup:   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Archibald?



 ........ :er: no.


----------



## Corry (Aug 1, 2006)

Rumpelstiltskin?


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Rumpelstiltskin?



yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeennnnnnno :greenpbl: 


how do you know my real name anyhow?! ..... or is that a trick to make me say it?!


----------



## whardman (Aug 1, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Rumpelstiltskin?


 

Eric ....... or Micheal?


----------



## Alison (Aug 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeennnnnnno :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> how do you know my real name anyhow?! ..... or is that a trick to make me say it?!




I think I know it....or maybe I just made it up and refer to you as that


----------



## Corry (Aug 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeennnnnnno :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> how do you know my real name anyhow?! ..... or is that a trick to make me say it?!


I can't remember how I know it...but I'm pretty sure I know it...I'll pm you.


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

whardman said:
			
		

> Eric ....... or Micheal?



lol....... nope!

ok so the other mods know......somehow..... (insert suspicious looking smilie here)........ and apart from them anty knows and maybe chiller..... but other than that im safe.....

........ and dont try and get it out of them either cuz they wont tell..... i have a member of thier family in my basement...... and if anyone writes my real name here, god will strike them down and send a plague on thier houses :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey, I said I wouldn't tell and yet members of my family are falling ill with the stomach flu. Knock it off


----------



## Chiller (Aug 1, 2006)

Funny...I have no idea what it is either.  I guessing Brian.   I think Anti is sworn to silence...she is a lawyer....but Im sure we could bribe her.


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Hey, I said I wouldn't tell and yet members of my family are falling ill with the stomach flu. Knock it off



 ......woops sorry i'll get that reversed for ya :mrgreen: 




			
				chiller said:
			
		

> Funny...I have no idea what it is either. I guessing Brian. I think Anti is sworn to silence...she is a lawyer....but Im sure we could bribe her.



hmmm..... you should know..... but your guess is way off.... so im cool with that  ....... :mrgreen: 

....ps..... anty will never talk.....:mrgreen:  :greenpbl:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> ......woops sorry i'll get that reversed for ya :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anty lives in Toronto.  I know where her garden is. :mrgreen:  If she knows what is good for her flowers...she will tell. 
 Whwhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

...... in that case she aint gonna have a good lookin garden anytime soon!!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> ...... in that case she aint gonna have a good lookin garden anytime soon!!


Ya ever hear of a really cool chemical weed juice, called  Wipeout.    I will back up my car...crank the song Wipeout, while I spray away.:lmao:


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

...... say goodbye to yer garden anty :badangel:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 1, 2006)

Aaaaaah, Chiller's full of 'hot air' (Really. Ask him. Last reading I saw was 140F before the thermometer blew up. In-joke). 

He only knows the general location, not the specific location of my 'plot'. If anything happens to my garden.....Chilly baby could be sporting a brushcut sometime soon. Watch for it...


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 1, 2006)

[/hijack of thread]  

Soooo, back to the purpose of this thread. As I recall, you were one of the initial posters in the Dark Side Gallery.  Why do you like 'dark' stuff, or feel attracted to the dark side?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 1, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Aaaaaah, Chiller's full of 'hot air' (Really. Ask him. Last reading I saw was 140F before the thermometer blew up. In-joke).
> 
> He only knows the general location, not the specific location of my 'plot'. If anything happens to my garden.....Chilly baby could be sporting a brushcut sometime soon. Watch for it... :greenpbl:




We shall discuss a means for resolution my friend over an e-mail.  I will decide the fate of your pretty flowers in exchange for Archys name.  If you fail to cooperate, the pretty little heads of each flower in your garden will disappear....one by one.  :greenpbl: 



  Back to you Archy.... Sorry boot that.   

  You said you are a musician. Did you ever think to pursue it as a full time gig, or just a hobby.


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> [/hijack of thread]
> 
> Soooo, back to the purpose of this thread. As I recall, you were one of the initial posters in the Dark Side Gallery.  Why do you like 'dark' stuff, or feel attracted to the dark side?



I like being hijacked  

But yea i dig the dark side stuff.....
The reason i like dark stuff is a mixture of years of film and music and even comedy which has a darker side......
When i say dark side..... some people may presume that i must be a goth.... or into thrash metal or something..... but this isnt the case.... dark can be subtle... and can take many different forms..... 

I consider Twin Peaks to be one of my favorite tv progs ever.... and although much about death.... its also about the darkness of the human mind.... and how 'bizarre' or 'out of the ordinary' visuals can also give you fear.... fear made by your own mind...... a fear of uncertainty..... as much of david lynch's work displays.
Other more recent films like 'fight club' also have darker undertones and have no relation to horror films.... this is also alot about how dark the human mind can be.... and is a subject thats been tackled by artisits for centuries.

Music has many area of dark too..... Portishead are dark, as are massive attack..... aphex twin..... radiohead even.... much of this music inspires me.

Comedy can also be very very dark!..... im not sure if any americans would have seen any of the shows made by chris morris or armando iannucci.... but shows like 'The day today'.....'brass eye' and 'jam' are hideously dark!.... but if your willing to think differently to the 'jokes' in these shows, they really are very funny. There are some american comedy shows that are now starting to use this formula like 'curb your enthusiasm'.

Having said all this..... i do like metallica.... i do also like vampires.... and true horror films.... but these are not my main dark influences.


----------



## Arch (Aug 1, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> You said you are a musician. Did you ever think to pursue it as a full time gig, or just a hobby.



I'm not sure if i'd even consider myself a musician.... im not that good.... but i guess if i can strum a few cords out and stuff i suppose i kinda am.

I use to be in a band at school..... we played stuff like guns 'n' roses and bon jovi.... we were all ok for our age.... i was singer and could play the guitar a bit....
Then for a while i got into other areas of music and didnt play guitar for years..... untill about 6 years ago when i bought a black fender accustic and started learning the music i liked then..... mainly Nirvana, Pearl Jam, REM, Radiohead, Elbow, that sort of stuff..... and i thought about playing this stuff with another band..... but doubt it will ever happen.... i'm still not an amazing guitarist..... and my voice isnt as good as it use to be for some reason! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 1, 2006)

> and my voice isnt as good as it use to be for some reason! :mrgreen:


From all that howling at the full moon, no doubt....or trying to out-scream the people you have hiding in the basement. 

I know your real name, btw.  Yep, I do. 

Do you wear boxers or briefs, or let freedom ring? 

Sorry. I can't think of a better question at the moment. And you are compelled to answer. :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Aug 2, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> From all that howling at the full moon, no doubt....or trying to out-scream the people you have hiding in the basement.



you got that right  



			
				terri said:
			
		

> I know your real name, btw.  Yep, I do.



Damn you!!!



			
				terri said:
			
		

> Do you wear boxers or briefs, or let freedom ring?
> 
> Sorry. I can't think of a better question at the moment. And you are compelled to answer. :thumbup:



I wear boxers..... i didn't realise i had other options?!..... as for letting freedom ring..... ew.... god gave us underwear for a reason..... actually he told me the reason and it was just silly.... so i like to think its just for hygiene purposes now. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> you got that right
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh, and you should never swear at the Editor of this forum....we have powers you know nothing about....and your mod interview is coming up soon, too. 


muahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## photo gal (Aug 2, 2006)

I know your name too!!!  So what is the big secret Archie???  It's a very nice name!!!


----------



## Corry (Aug 2, 2006)

I think some people just don't like to give out personal info on the net.  He's not the only person on TPF who doesn't tell his real name on the open forums (and he's not the only one who's real name I know, either!  )


----------



## Arch (Aug 2, 2006)

yea your both right...... i dont like using my real name on the net..... plus i dont like it either :mrgreen:  :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok....both you and Photogal have links in your sigs to your MOTW threads, and they both misspell the word 'ask'.  Why is that?  


(that's my next question, btw)


----------



## Alison (Aug 2, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok....both you and Photogal have links in your sigs to your MOTW threads, and they both misspell the word 'ask'.  Why is that?
> 
> 
> (that's my next question, btw)



:lmao:  Because I copied and pasted and forgot to take hers off and apparently spelled it wrong the first time :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Aug 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea your both right...... i dont like using my real name on the net..... plus i dont like it either :mrgreen:  :greenpbl:



Gheesh.. it cant be any worse then my middle name......I dont use it either.     I have a way of finding out....I gotta consult with chiller, get a book or two out, and nice black piece of cloth.  Usually it will write the name on a window in my house.   heh heh... gotta try this one.  

  If you had the chance to meet somebody, famous or not, past or present, who would that be


----------



## Arch (Aug 2, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> :lmao:  Because I copied and pasted and forgot to take hers off and apparently spelled it wrong the first time :mrgreen:



actually i copied and pasted from pgirly..... cuz im lazy as hell.... so if you did the same, you only replaced what i failed to correct in the first place


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 2, 2006)

So, let's say you've got a long weekend coming up, you don't have to work and don't have anything you HAVE to do... how would you spend the time? (ie what kind of things do you like to do?)


----------



## Arch (Aug 2, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> If you had the chance to meet somebody, famous or not, past or present, who would that be



hmmm.. tricky one..... theres a few historical figures..... jesus for one!.... even if your not religious (like me).....i still believe there was a guy called jesus who had some pretty cool ideas about how humans should behave with each other.. i reckon he was quite a chilled out guy  ..... on the other end of the scale vlad the impaler would be an interesting choice.  

Right now.... i'd love to meet thom yorke..... and kiefer sutherland....:mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Aug 2, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> So, let's say you've got a long weekend coming up, you don't have to work and don't have anything you HAVE to do... how would you spend the time? (ie what kind of things do you like to do?)



ummm..... depends how lazy i was feelin.... and if the weather was rubbish or not... i'd probably spend most of it watching tv or films.... listening to music.... editing photos the usual stuff.....
But if the weather was good.... i'd definatly go out somewhere to do photo's...

i find photography to be a reason to try and find somewhere new.... out in the country.... and when you find a new destination that you never knew was there ...... its a buzz.... landscape photog is as much about discovery as the ability to hold a camera imo..... like when i found that old church folly a few months back.... i knew i wouldn't have to do much to get a pic with alot of impact.... the scene did all the work for me.


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 2, 2006)

Keifer Sutherland is god!  My question is based off that...


How obsessed are you with 24?


----------



## Arch (Aug 2, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Keifer Sutherland is god!  My question is based off that...
> 
> 
> *How obsessed are you with 24?*



Alot...... i watched season 1&2 ages ago when they first aired.... but i missed 3,4 and 5.....

I'v recently borrowed all of the seasons off a friend...... watched season 3 (which imo is the best of all..... or maybe level par with 5)..... then went straight into 4 and 5...... couldn't get enough of it..... so went back watched season 1 again :blushing: ....... and now im halfway watching season 2 again..... i just dont want it to end...... good job they're making season 6..... out next year :mrgreen: ..... and theres talk of a film.

I saw keifer on a talk show tho (jonathan ross)...... and he seemed like such a good laugh..... showed a clip of him in a documentry he made ('I trust you to kill me'... i think?)..... where he's drunk and takes a running jump into a huge christmas tree!...... seems like a great laugh


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh he's great! Met him a couple weeks ago, nicest celebrity I've met. Good to know there are fellow 24 fans on the loose!


----------



## Alison (Aug 3, 2006)

Since you said you might be willing to take a photo or two...can we see  your shoes/sneaker that you wear?


----------



## Arch (Aug 3, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Since you said you might be willing to take a photo or two...can we see  your shoes/sneaker that you wear?



will do.... when i get home from work


----------



## Arch (Aug 3, 2006)

here's my urban style Nike Airs..... i wear these most days with cargo pants and stuff....... they're also handy for when i do pics in the wildlife reserve as they are kinda camo colours......








...... and these are my smart shoes, made in portugal.... i wear these with jeans if i go out... or if i have a business meeting or summin..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Aug 3, 2006)

Did you wear those boots when you took those cowboy hat pics? 

I don't think this was asked yet...do you have any pets? If not now, did you when you were younger? Tell us about them  If not.....well....why not?


----------



## Arch (Aug 3, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Did you wear those boots when you took those cowboy hat pics?



maybe......   :mrgreen: 



			
				Alison said:
			
		

> I don't think this was asked yet...do you have any pets? If not now, did you when you were younger? Tell us about them  If not.....well....why not?



I dont have any pets at the moment...... although we've always had a family dog...... first we had a golden retriever from before i was born called 'jason'..... then when i was about 11 he died and we got a yorkshire terrier puppy..... the best (and im not just saying that) yorkie i'v ever seen to date..... cuz he wasn't tiny like those little rat things..... he was a bigger version, but still had the cuteness of a tiny one..... he was called 'wickett' because when he was a pup he looked alot like wickett the ewok from the star wars movies :mrgreen:


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 3, 2006)

Soo uhh...whats your name?


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 4, 2006)

imagoine you were an actor and you were chosen to star in a film..... what character would you like to be? dark one? comedian? priest or prince?


----------



## Arch (Aug 4, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Soo uhh...whats your name?



Jonny 5...... and im alive


----------



## Arch (Aug 4, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> imagoine you were an actor and you were chosen to star in a film..... what character would you like to be? dark one? comedian? priest or prince?




Hmmm good one mentos...... i'd like to star in a dark thriller or summin.... but thats not very specific..... so i'll say a vampire movie :mrgreen: ..... maybe like lost boys or summin......
...... and than there's the role most guys probably wanna play..... and thats a hitman, like in Gross Point Blank or Leon......or a tarantino movie.... that would be cool


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hmmm good one mentos...... i'd like to star in a dark thriller or summin.... but thats not very specific..... so i'll say a vampire movie :mrgreen: ..... maybe like lost boys or summin......
> ...... and than there's the role most guys probably wanna play..... and thats a hitman, like in Gross Point Blank or Leon......or a tarantino movie.... that would be cool



hahah thx so.. if you star in a tarantino move would you send me your photo signed "special for mentos"?


----------



## Arch (Aug 4, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahah thx so.. if you star in a tarantino move would you send me your photo signed "special for mentos"?




yea of course!  ..... now there's just that small matter of getting into a tarantino film :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Aug 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> maybe......   :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have any pets at the moment...... although we've always had a family dog...... first we had a golden retriever from before i was born called 'jason'..... then when i was about 11 he died and we got a yorkshire terrier puppy..... the best (and im not just saying that) yorkie i'v ever seen to date..... cuz he wasn't tiny like those little rat things..... he was a bigger version, but still had the cuteness of a tiny one..... he was called 'wickett' because when he was a pup he looked alot like wickett the ewok from the star wars movies :mrgreen:




That's what my Yorkie was like! (bigger than the usual Yorkie)

If you were to decide to get a dog RIGHT NOW....what kind would it be, and what would you name it?


----------



## Arch (Aug 4, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's what my Yorkie was like! (bigger than the usual Yorkie)
> 
> If you were to decide to get a dog RIGHT NOW....what kind would it be, and what would you name it?




I would love to get another dog..... and i will do when the time is right..... but if i got one now.... i'd consider a british bull dog (not boxer as i suggested in your dog thread.... doh!... always get them mixed up!).... but the only thing with them is, they can have breathing issues in later life due to too much pedigree breeding...... plus i'd like a dog that can run long distances cuz i do distance running quite often..... so some kind of medium size dog?.....
What i'd probably do is go to the dog home and just see if there's a medium size dog which fits the bill...... i.e. cute and a good runner..... then i'd go with that...

As for names i'd probably call it jonny..... i dunno why but i call everything jonny...... the stray cat that came into work alot..... jonny.... my friends dog i call jonny..... and even my own mother (j/k)....
Think its cuz of 'here's jonny!' from 'the shining'....... still better than my ex-girlfriends cat names ......... for some reason she uses common human names instead of cute animal ones...... her first cat was called 'steve'..... and now her new one is called 'phil'  ....... also she once had a gerbil called 'dave'.


----------



## Corry (Aug 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I would love to get another dog..... and i will do when the time is right..... but if i got one now.... i'd consider a british bull dog (not boxer as i suggested in your dog thread.... doh!... always get them mixed up!).... but the only thing with them is, they can have breathing issues in later life due to too much pedigree breeding...... plus i'd like a dog that can run long distances cuz i do distance running quite often..... so some kind of medium size dog?.....
> What i'd probably do is go to the dog home and just see if there's a medium size dog which fits the bill...... i.e. cute and a good runner..... then i'd go with that...
> 
> As for names i'd probably call it jonny..... i dunno why but i call everything jonny...... the stray cat that came into work alot..... jonny.... my friends dog i call jonny..... and even my own mother (j/k)....
> Think its cuz of 'here's jonny!' from 'the shining'....... still better than my ex-girlfriends cat names ......... for some reason she uses common human names instead of cute animal ones...... her first cat was called 'steve'..... and now her new one is called 'phil'  ....... also she once had a gerbil called 'dave'.



Hehe....well then you won't like the fact that if I get a male dog, there's a decent chance I'm gonna name it Jack.  (Jackimo, actually....heard the name on Hell's Kitchen, and I think it's a good doggy name.  )


----------



## Arch (Aug 4, 2006)

actually thats quite a cool name...... like jack bauer  .... can dogs have surnames?!


----------



## Traci (Aug 4, 2006)

What's your favorite flavor popsicle/Otterpop?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 4, 2006)

What's your favourite:
-breakfast cereal
-chocolate bar (and describe it, cuz we may not have the same names in North America)
-non-alcoholic drink
-alcoholic drink
-flavour of 'crisps' (potato chips)
-meal
-dessert
(and if you can't narrow it down to just one answer, feel free to give a few)


----------



## Arch (Aug 4, 2006)

Traci said:
			
		

> What's your favorite flavor popsicle/Otterpop?




say what now?!....... oh you mean ice lolly right...... you guys have ones for otters?..... wow they must be real special animals over there.....

...... i like calypso's...... dunno if you have them tho


----------



## Arch (Aug 4, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> What's your favourite:
> -*breakfast cereal*..... use to be crunchy NUT cornflakes (untill now!)..... still i may be able to enjoy them again after iv been tested.
> -*chocolate bar (and describe it, cuz we may not have the same names in North America)*..... Terry's Chocolate orange (dark).... and good ol' fashioned cadburys dairy milk.
> -*non-alcoholic drink*..... strawberry smoothie..... or pepsi
> ...



:mrgreen:


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 4, 2006)

ICE LOLLYS! LOL!!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 4, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> ICE LOLLYS! LOL!!


(Yeah, they sure talk funny 'over there', don't they EBphotography)

Tell us about your job (graphic design): what type of clients do you have, what kind of projects do you work on etc.


----------



## Arch (Aug 4, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Tell us about your job (graphic design): what type of clients do you have, what kind of projects do you work on etc.



I started my own design business 'Archangel Design' about 4 years ago..... (now you now where i get the name)...... I freelance for a few big companies..... doing bus advertising, magazine adverts, corporate stationary etc..... 

i guess you could say im more of an old school designer..... i take great care in being able to communicate the _right_ message for a company through thier adverting and design...... rather than being an 'eye candy' designer who just makes everything look pretty....... and i dont do web design or any of that 'new media' stuff either...... nowadays a graphic designer is expected to be able to build a website...... :roll: ..was is the world coming to..... sorry this ended up as a bit of a rant didnt it!........ woops. :greenpbl: 

But to give you an example of my job...... this week...... I have been mostly designing....
A flyer for a travel company..... this is just a promotional flyer.... with flight times on the reverse.....
..... and a bus side design for a 'mobile pc guy'...... this is basically a large advert that covers the side of the city buses.

Some weeks tho i have no work at all :blushing:...... :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 5, 2006)

Whats your favorite Lens and why?


----------



## Arch (Aug 5, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Whats your favorite Lens and why?



ummm..... in my bag, my fav lens is probably the nikon 50mm 1.8.... just cuz its sharp with pretty good bokeh..... i always try and shoot a subject with that first.... and i'll only change it if i need a zoom or a wider angle.

I dont have the money for the lenses i want at the moment tho..... if i did, my fav lens would probably be the 80-400 AF VR..... or the 14 2.8 prime or summin..... im sure i could easily spend a few grand in just a few minutes :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Aug 7, 2006)

my weeks up..... so thanks to everyone for the questions etc..... it was fun while it lasted  .........


----------

